# Anuba Hinges



## Captain K (5 Nov 2018)

I am trying to source replacement hinges for a wall clock cabinet and it's driving me crazy. They are similar in construction to an Anuba hinge in that they have pins that screw into a bevelled corner of the door and frame. The problem is that all the Anuba hinges I can find are a minimum of 9mm diameter. The ones I am after are only 4mm diameter and 30mm long.
Can anyone help?


----------

